# Dog related bargains/coupons!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Since I constantly add things here, thought it would be nice to make this sticky so more people could add on. It could be anything, free shipping, discounts, sales, promos, etc. 

Heres one I recently used:

Clearance View All Dog & Cat - Clearance from SmartPak Canine

coupon code: FSEM211 (free shipping, one time use only). 

Sale on Quality Dog Supplies | Discount Dog Products | FetchDog

coupon: BCS2542 (free shipping)

Barking Deals: Get 50% Off Joint Snacks by Green Pet Organics

thats all for today

Feel free to add yours!


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

If you have a small dog and need an ex-pen, Amazon has their Midwest Ex pen on sale with free shipping. Regularly $95 and now $37. Pretty good deal if you need one and you have little guys!

Amazon.com: Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen, 24 Inches by 30 Inches: Home & Garden


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

some cheap toys on dog.com (theres a bunch of other good deals in clearance section)
toys - $1.99
Doozie Safari Bungee Pals Dog Toy - Dog.com

Doozie Zoo Friends Bungee Dog Toy - Dog.com


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

another one a day deal website for pets!
$5 for one KONG Squeakair Tennis Ball & one Smokehouse Bully Stick – Shipping Included ($10 value) > PetSimply


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

free shipping at petco.com on order $39 and up includes food, order expires 3/24

code:39spring11


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Few cool toys from ABO
13 Deals.com - ABO Gear- Large 6 Inch Wool Jelly Fish - 100% Natural Ships FREE

13 Deals.com - Ships Free - ABO Gear- Jute Knotted Rope - All Natural Product

13 Deals.com - ABO Gear- Large Jute Rope Ring- All Natural Product


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Calmcoat shampoo and chews for $12.39 and free s/h
Barking Deals: Save 50% on Omega Chews and EFA Fatty Acid Shampoo Combo Pack


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Fleece coats on sale for $11, larger sizes and x-small left:
<b>#01</b> RC Double FLEECY Double Diamond - Gear 4 Dogs Online Store


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Orvis personalized collar only $4.95 and free shipping:
Dog Collars / Nylon Web Buckle Collar -- Orvis


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

$5 for 12 issues of DogFancy with autorenewel, today only (4/7)
Dog Fancy (1-year auto-renewal): Amazon.com: Magazines


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Doog walkie belt with bags and water bowl only $7.78 on amazon, I'm glad I found this since I really needed someplace to keep my keys while jogging and a fanny pack is just too dang ugly. 
Amazon.com: Doog Walkie Belt with Foldable Water Bowl and Tidy Bags: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got the belt today and its awesome! I'll be using it for jogging, training and hiking. It comes with 80 biodegradable bags, portable bowl and 20 hand wipes.

eta: looks like its back to the regular price of $22


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Barking Deals has large kong wubbas for 5.99
Barking Deals: You CAN put a price on friendship! Get $6 off a KONG® Wubba Friend with today's deal.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home

Today through Saturday use coupon code Extra10 and receive 10% all Clearance Corner and Ready To Wears and use coupon code 25off to receive 25% off all other regularly priced items, except gift certificates. Discount codes can both be used at checkout


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Free shipping this weekend only @spiffydog.com
https://www.spiffydog.com/product.php?productid=16160&cat=256&page=1


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

$5 for $20 worth of dog collar and other supplies at dogcollarboutique.com
Most of their stuff is overpriced ($40 for a poop bag dispenser? no thanks), but theres few collars under $12, and clearance section:
Barking Deals: Get a voucher worth $20 redeemable at DogCollarsBoutique.com for $5

I love this one, but does Uno really need another collar?.. lol


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I love this one, but does Uno really need another collar?.. lol


The answer is yes.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I probably would, but I just ordered Uno a new collar I saw on etsy.. I think I need more dogs, otherwise he's officially fallen under the category of being spoiled. lol


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I LOVE that collar! Thanks for posting that deal! Bought a voucher and will use it to buy that collar for Maggie!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

awesome  I also like the one in green, 








post pictures when you get it!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

40% off all inventory at baxterboo, valid until 5/24, coupon code: moving
Dog Clothes, Dog Clothing & Dog Fashion at BaxterBoo


----------

